# PM Reply ---probably my PC....



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

Anything in my browser set up that stops me from replying to PM's?

Reasonable post rate and TTOC member....


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Can't think of any reason. I have PM'd you, see if you can reply.
Hoggy.


----------

